
Ask HN: What are some ways web apps can better respect user privacy? - chrisshroba
Context: I&#x27;m working on a web application that would deal with user data, and I&#x27;m looking for some best practices and tips for respecting the privacy of the user as much as possible.  Ideally, I&#x27;d like all data to be completely encrypted client side so that it would be almost impossible for me (or a hacker) to mishandle the data, but I know little about what technologies could help me with this goal.<p>What are some things I can do to ensure user data remains theirs and is never leaked to malicious actors?
======
Rjevski
Not including loads of third-party shit (Google Analytics, social media like
buttons, etc) would be a start.

